# tung oil & top coat?



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

So I got to the finish stage with some nice boxes of walnut and maple and now I figured out that this is going to take as much research as the construction.

I played around with a couple things I had tried before and was not satisfied so I started reading and ended up trying tung oil. I am actually using a minwax tounge oil finish. 

As has been discussed in a number of posts this has a limited amount of tung oil in it. It seems to be looked down upon but it appers to be giving me a very acceptable deep finish.

The question is does this need a protective top coat or is it sufficiant on its own? I would love to just put on the tung oil and call it good but concerned about wear and tear as folks handle the boxes over time.

As suggested on one post I read I am wet sanding a couple coats of this tung oil finish on with 600. I will see what it looks like after the second coat and possably put on rub on a coat or two with a rag to give it shine and depth.

Agean the question is, is this a sufficiant protective finish by itself for something that will get handeling?

Thanks for any help and ideas you may have.
Mike


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Minwax tung oil finish is an oil-varnish mix made with linseed oil, polyurethane resin & thinner. While it doesn't offer the protection of a varnish it is fine for a box. Tung oil is not one of the ingredients. This type of finish is not made to be top coated, but more of an -in the wood- look.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Jerry thats what I was wondering.


----------

